# Timing belt replacement opinions



## Pumpkinman (Jan 2, 2006)

2000 Nissan Frontier 3.3L v-6 with 110,000 miles. I will be doing a timing belt replacement and need to know the REAL facts....water pump at same time? Tensioner at same time? I intend to keep it another 100K if possible. You guys know the deal...what additional stuff makes sense while doing the timing belt ?....Thanks........G


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll have to go read up what's required in the warranty manual and post back as I need to do replace the timing belt soon on my 01.

If the manual says it shoudl be done then it is a good idea to do it. Wouldn't want to loose a water pump or the tensioner.


----------



## mxmancr250 (Jan 4, 2006)

I think in order to change the water pump you have to take off the timing belt so most people change the water pump even if it isn't bad. Yours at 110,000 miles, I would definately change the pump too.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

mxmancr250 said:


> I think in order to change the water pump you have to take off the timing belt so most people change the water pump even if it isn't bad. Yours at 110,000 miles, I would definately change the pump too.


I work at a Nisan dealership and this is what we change when we do a T-belt on the 3.0s or 3.3s......
1 - Timing belt
2 - Water pump
3 - Tensioner
4 - 2 Camshaft seals(cause THEY WILL LEAK!)
5 - Crankshaft seal
6 - And finally the engine drive belts, IF NEEDED... :thumbup:


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Metro. How many hours is this type of repair in the book?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 2, 2006)

metro273 said:


> I work at a Nisan dealership and this is what we change when we do a T-belt on the 3.0s or 3.3s......
> 1 - Timing belt
> 2 - Water pump
> 3 - Tensioner
> ...


xxxxxxxxxx
Thanks for everyone's input. The belts, hoses,waterpump, and timing belt were changed. Tensioner was determined to be ok...they didnt say anything about the seals . This weekend's challenge will be the fuel filter, which I'm told is guaranteed to spill all downyour arms no matter how you do it. Im just waiting for my Nissan bites from the fuel injector replacement to scab over before I submerge my hands in gas...lol....G


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Pumpkinman said:


> This weekend's challenge will be the fuel filter, which I'm told is guaranteed to spill all downyour arms no matter how you do it. Im just waiting for my Nissan bites from the fuel injector replacement to scab over before I submerge my hands in gas...lol....G


I have yet to change any fuel filter on ANY vehicle where it didn't run down my arms!! :cheers: Gas in your pits ain't much fun. (You thought they smelled bad before . . .)

But seriously, wear some rubber gloves (the thin doctor kind) and tie a couple of rags around your wrists and it's not too bad. Be sure you de-pressurize the system before you break the fuel lines loose or it will spray everywhere. Oh, and that reminds me -- be sure to wear safety glasses, just in case. Gas in your eyes ain't much fun either. :loser: 

Don't ask me how I know these things . . .


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

metro273 said:


> I work at a Nisan dealership and this is what we change when we do a T-belt on the 3.0s or 3.3s......
> 1 - Timing belt
> 2 - Water pump
> 3 - Tensioner
> ...


Metro can you say how many hours will this take? I am sure if this is all done at the same time the hours would be less than if doing each separately or is there a standard time for all?

Cheers


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

BTW - I had the deal done - 5 hours labour. Rreplaced timing belt, pump, tensioner and drive belts. The crank and cam seals were fine. The passenger cam seal is the one that may leak but all seals were fine.


----------



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Q-tip you know what's funny?

I changed my fuel filter the other weekend, man I got covered in gas!

I followed the depressurizing procedures and even did a couple of extra turn overs onthe engine......didn't do a damn thing, the gas came spraying out like there was a pump on the other end. 

Got it changed though....and it cleaned off the bottom of the truck pretty good


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

hawaiibrew said:


> Hey Q-tip you know what's funny?
> 
> I changed my fuel filter the other weekend, man I got covered in gas!
> 
> ...


Yup, it pretty much works that way for me each time too. Classic example of a job that shouldn't be any big deal but turns out to be a godawful mess by the time you're done. Glad it went well despite everything!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I always recommend replacing the front seals, tensioner and water pump with a timing belt. While it may not be leaking now, you have to ask yourself: are they in good enough condition to last another 100,000 miles? If you don't do it and guess wrong, then you'll have to pay for the whole entire job again.


----------



## bowles23 (May 9, 2006)

i have a 92 240sx with a sr det 20, 2.0liter turbo and i need help with my belts. i have my serpintine belt off and now can't get my other belt off..............HELP


----------



## dlj189 (May 15, 2006)

*timing belt change*



metro273 said:


> I work at a Nisan dealership and this is what we change when we do a T-belt on the 3.0s or 3.3s......
> 1 - Timing belt
> 2 - Water pump
> 3 - Tensioner
> ...


I am also in a position where the timing belt scheduled 100,000 mile replacement has come on my 00 Frontier v6 3.3L 2wd truck. The local shop ( not the dealer) where I have been given an estimate for this work has not mentioned the water pump factor ( and the additional damage its failure could cause), camshaft seals, tensioner, nor crankshaft seal. 

Is this an indication that they are not very familiar with Nissan, or perhaps are planning to spring this additional charge on me after they get it opened up, (when I cannot do anything about it and must pay them for their labor anyway, or leave it off and risk a tensioner or water pump failure later and another hefty labor charge) or just simply not going to do it because I did not ask for it specifically?

What is likely to happen if I do not change the timing belt now? If it breaks, is it almost certain that it will damage the engine beyond repair? How many more miles can I expect to get from this belt? I have had the timing belt break on a Ford Escort (a standard v4?) and replaced it upon break with little additional problems to the vehicle performance. However, the escort was flood damaged and totaled out, only 1 year after that happened so I do not have data on what long term ramafications that belt break might have had on it.

For example, let's say I plan to buy a new truck and sell or give this truck to someone that is perfectly capable of changing it themselves (the belt only cost 25.00) inside of one year? Would it be worth it to keep the mechanic out of that area, and not break the seals, etc. until then, or am I really skating on thin ice here? You know what I mean, taking a " Don't fiddle with what's not broken" kind of approach, as opposed to a proactive "get it before it gets you" approach to automobile care.

In addition, the powersteering is not working well now as well, and the shop says they can replace the pump at the same time as the 3v-belts are old and obviously need to be changed out as regular maintenance. The shop has not mentioned trying any sort of power steering flush or a "let's just change the belts and see what happens" approach to this problem. I guess that makes me wonder-How do they figure out for a fact that the power steering pump is bad? do they jsut assume according the mileage that it is worn out already, or are there diagnostics done to determine that replacement vs flsuh and condition is appropriate?

They are not planning to replace the power steering system pressure line or return line. If the pressure line fails under the strain of a new and powerful pump, unexpectedly, will it ruin the new pump? damage the rack? or anything else? 

This post is related to another post in the frontier section entitled 00 frontier power steering-pump, belt, if you want to hear more details about this.

Thanks,
Dee


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

It is more likely that your mechanic is not overly familiar with frontiers. the seal in water pumps usually wear out and it will leak. I do not know how easy it is to replace the pump on its own. the front end will likely need to come off the engine just like the timing belt replacement - all but the timing belt. so if you are paying someone to do this then it is better they do it while they are at replacing the timing belt (so you don't pay for the same labour twice). 

if you don't mind doing it your self then save it for a rainy day. you would only be delaying the cost of a water pump and would need to spend the hours taking off the front end.

if your timing belt breaks then you cannot drive the vehicle. it will cause engine damage as the piston hits the open valves. the heads would need to be rebuilt and possibly pistons (possibly connecting rods and bearings too). only throwing a rod does worse damage to an engine.

spending the money now is added insurance. no one can predict when the timing belt will go. nissan studied the failure rate of belts and knows the safety point for replacing the belt. they probably have a safety margin in there but what it is I have no idea.

its either pay less for the service now to replace the belt or pay more for the service later to rebuild your engine


----------



## dlj189 (May 15, 2006)

I agree that the timing belt must be changed very soon. The truck is on very light duty now until this all gets done. My husband is annoyed not to be able to drive it 80 mile a day like he does M-F, but I told him to "stow it" or he might find himself with a "no duty" truck soon. He backed off.

I read or was told by a parts guy at some point/someplace where the water pump, when it goes, will leak water onto the timing belt and weaken it, making a timing belt change a redo sooner than expected. that was the reason for changing it along with the timing belt. Ever heard that before or is somebody jsut trying to sell me a water pump?

I'm in parts and labor cost list mode now trying to decide on oem or generic parts, DYI or pay the shop. So many details. My husband is wondering why I have not just let the shop do it all already. If it was at 50,000 miles it would already be done, but at 100,000 so many things need my attention at that mileage i think some research is in order before writing a $1000.00 check to the shop. Am I being too much of a fussbudget here?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 3.3L, unlike the early 3.0L, is supposed to be a non-interferance engine. If it breaks, it may not cause catastrophic engine damage, but will leave you dead and probably at the most inconvenient time (doesn't it always happen that way?). The timing belt has to be removed to remove the water pump, so it makes sense to do it, along with the front seals, at the same time. As far as how much longer than 105K. is anybody's guess. It will probably give little warning before it does. 

The pump can be tested using a pressure tester for that purpose, but it is not a common piece of equipment that most shops carry, as it is rather pricey and seldom used. High PS effort at all times is often a result of low pressure usually caused by a faulty pump. High PS effort in one direction but not the other is a condition sometimes found in rack & pinion setups when an internal valve of the rack and pinion fails. '01 Frontiers used a PS gear box setup. The system should be flushed when replacing a pump and a filter can be added for extra protection. If the hoses appear to be in poor condition, they should be replaced, but just because a new pump is being installed doesn't mean that they will fail.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

dlj189 said:


> I read or was told by a parts guy at some point/someplace where the water pump, when it goes, will leak water onto the timing belt and weaken it, making a timing belt change a redo sooner than expected. that was the reason for changing it along with the timing belt. Ever heard that before or is somebody jsut trying to sell me a water pump?


Not sure about weakening it but it is possible.

Good luck pulling the parts together. I have done a fair share of my own work on other trucks but in this case I left it to the garage. This is one of those jobs I didn't want to tackle on the weekend...with big jobs something tends to go wrong and you have to wait til Monday to order anything and wait til the part arrives - lol. 

Didn't know that the 3.3L is a non-interference engine. They didn't seem to know this when I spoke to the nissan garage or at leat they didn't let on about knowing.

Cheers


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Oil and antifreeze contamination of the timing belt is never good. I've often seen the right side cam seal start leaking oil not long after the timing belt is replaced if it wasn't changed at that time. To me, if you are going to go through the trouble of removing the timing belt covers, it's most practical to replace the seals and pump at the same time, but everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## b67 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Fuel Filter*



Q-Tip said:


> Yup, it pretty much works that way for me each time too. Classic example of a job that shouldn't be any big deal but turns out to be a godawful mess by the time you're done. Glad it went well despite everything!



I found that the best way to de-pressurize is to run the engine then pull the fuel pump fuse let the engne die from no fuel. I think its in the nissan service manual as well


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

A thermostat would'nt have hurt either.


----------

